# Pics Silver Black



## mastercece2b (Dec 9, 2007)

Can you put pics of your horses Silver black? please !

I




them!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2007)

It is also one of my favorite colors. All of our mares, except for one (a leopard appy) are cream and / or silver dilute. These ones are our silver blacks:

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo









*[SIZE=12pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou[/SIZE]*

1994 AMHR / AMHA silver dapple pinto with sabino brood mare – halter championships – push button driving horse

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”









*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope[/SIZE]*

2002 AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”


----------



## silverstar (Dec 9, 2007)

Heres mine....


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 9, 2007)

silverstar said:


> Heres mine....


What a stunning horse!!











I love it!





Can that horse move to my house in Missouri!!


----------



## nootka (Dec 9, 2007)

Mouse is a silver black. I believe he's a dilute also (father was smokey black), making him a smokey black silver.

You can see more of him, including foal photos at:

Mouse's page

Liz


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 9, 2007)

this is our mare

"Ima Kute Bond" the pics are bad but they are the only ones I have of her

cleaned up.

She had what I'm almost positive is a silver Black(dapple) filly in sept 07











Eagles Ring Paperdoll Rock - 07' Filly

she is getting alot more gray than in these pictures and

he legs are starting to turn dark but I don't have a good recent picture


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 9, 2007)

here is our yearling filly. SGM Docs Sweet Magnolia(silver Lady)


----------



## Dona (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is my "Silver-Black" mare...."Libertys Skip's Magic"






I'm sorry if I've confused you. OH! Yes.....I know she's "white". But Magic is homozygous for Black and homozygous for Silver.....which makes her a Silver-Black. BUT....she is also homozygous for Sabino, which is why she is white in appearance. So, visually, she's a "Max White Sabino"...but genetically she is a "Silver-Black Sabino" She can only throw Silver "Black-based" Sabino foals...since she is homozygous for ALL those genes.





I just bought her last year, and all of her previous foals, I've been told, were either Silver Dapples, or different shades of chestnut. Of course, that is impossible....Magic cannot produce red babies. So, the "red" babies had to have been Silver Bays. Here are photos of her 2008 colt by a Chestnut BTU son. "BoyOBoy" is a classic Silver-Black.











Magic is pink skinned everywhere...except she has some Sabino freckling (or mottling) on her privates. And no....she doesn't carry any creme gene...I've had her tested for everything there is a test for!


----------



## Alex (Dec 9, 2007)

Dona- At first I had not a clue of what that last pic was! Liz-Mouse is so very pretty!


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is my Silver Black, first at just a few days old, then about 4 months.


----------



## CritterCountry (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is my Sable...


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 9, 2007)

I forgot to add my favorite gelding

Cozy Corner Just gone Bananas

Silver dapple pinto


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 9, 2007)

Here are ours....

Silver black...........

appaloosa






solid:






solid with appy characteristics:






solid:






solid, may be coloring out:






Appaloosa (blanket, hard to see at the moment):






(his silver bay appy-roaning brother in the back)


----------



## K Sera (Dec 9, 2007)

Hidden Hollow Unice "Uni" pics taken at 4 months after bringing her home in August 2007

Sire is Reflections Hello Handsome out of Star Skipper


----------



## mastercece2b (Dec 10, 2007)

Dontworrybeappy your horse Appy and Silver











Like all others…

Still, still!!!!


----------



## Sandee (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's my guy, Royal Oaks Simply Awesome, in the avatar. He really is a "love"!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok Ok I will play! This is A&R Mini Bugattie's Evening Star aka Melody. The first pic was taken by Shauna at Ravenloft Kennels. It is the best picture I have of her and it really shows her color nicely since she is clipped in it. Her mane and tail are getting much lighter now though.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you happen to have any pics of him when he was a baby? Was his color similar to what it is now? Just curious to see the difference if there is any.



silverstar said:


> Heres mine....


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 10, 2007)

This is Cruise Control, aka Cruiser, who is tested silver black: Ee aa crcr Zz


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2007)

Chey --

Did Cruiser also test postive for cream dilute (I think that's what the codes you list indicate)?

Jill


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 10, 2007)

No, he's negative... I always forget if neg gets an n? So I just put it in lowercase  I thought for SURE he would have it, but nope!

Jessi


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, his color looks very cool, cream or no cream


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks



And since he's gelded, it doesn't matter if he has cream or not... I just thought he would have! LOL



He's also not registered, so I have no clue what color his parents are. He's currently at the trainers learning to drive, he will be hubby's combined driving horse. At just a hair under 38", he's a great size for that 

Jessi


----------



## Margaret (Dec 10, 2007)

[attachmentid=64][attachmentid=62]At first I thought this 06 filly of ours had a cream gene working in her, but she did finally prove to be a silver black.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

I REALLY like her







Margaret said:


> [attachmentid=62]At first I thought this 06 filly of ours had a cream gene working in her, but she did finally prove to be a silver black.


----------



## silverstar (Dec 11, 2007)

bjpurpura said:


> Do you happen to have any pics of him when he was a baby? Was his color similar to what it is now? Just curious to see the difference if there is any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, yes here are some pics of him as a baby, totally different colours!!!

3 months old....






9 months old....






12 months old......






14 months old........






17 months old......






and now at 19 months old hee hee.......


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow it is amazing how much they change while they are growing!!!! Thanks for posting the additional pics


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 12, 2007)

Here are my two





Pictures where taken this summer- the date thingy on the camera I forgot to set OH!

Onthebit Bucks Kristynna 2 year old Mare






and JCM'S BANDOLERO Senior Gelding


----------



## minimule (Dec 13, 2007)

This is Little Americas Buckeroo Gal as a yearling






and in May as a 6 yr old


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 14, 2007)

My boy Tee sporting his winter woolies:






Shaved and shined this summer for shows:


----------

